# Dinged for turning down dates



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.

I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.

Yes, many of my male passengers have flirted with me, but most have been harmless. However, two men were very persistent, and actually flat out asked me out (One of whom was over 20 yrs older than I). Neither took it well when I tried to gently let them down, and I'm pretty sure both of them rated me a 1, based on my calculations. I didn't rate them lower or report anything to Uber, since I'm still pretty new, and just didn't think of it at the time.

Here's a fun story about one of the guys: he gets into my car and tells me his destination. The next thing out of his mouth is "my wife left me this week." I tried to be sympathetic, but it was extremely awkward. Then he tells me he's unemployed and his cat just died. Next, he asks me if I'm single (my mistake for saying yes), then says "well what's wrong with you? Are you a lesbian?" As we pull up to his house, he asks me if I'll go out with him for Valentine's day. I told him I'd have to work.

Usually, things like that don't bother me, but when you're interfering with my potential income and my reputation, I get pissed.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol wife just dumped him (prolly not up to par in the sack), no job, has a cat, and he called you a lesbian. Dude has skills


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

That sucks!

I'm sure some Uber executives are wondering why you don't go out with them if that's what the customer wants. Being Uber means the customer is always right.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Jaquie you should do as I do... turn off the app at 11pm. It's nothing but a shit show after that point. Drunks, pukers, brawlers, and creepers too... increase exponentially past 11pm


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Just tell them that you've got aids and ask them to donate to a a gay charity.
Uber doesn't say that donations are optional


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

u-Boater said:


> Jaquie you should do as I do... turn off the app at 11pm. It's nothing but a shit show after that point. Drunks, pukers, brawlers, and creepers too... increase exponentially past 11pm


Sadly, about 8pm-2am is the only available time I have to drive. I work in a lab all day, and I'm involved with local dance and theatre productions that rehearse during the day on weekends. I suppose I could always just do really early mornings and hang out by the airport.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

You should still write in a formal complain to customer service so that it will be on the records. Make the email nice and polite but throw in a few words that will make the corporate drones notice. I would throw in the words "harassment" and "unsafe situation" here and there.
As an independent contractor you are responsible for your own safety. But you need to have it on record that you filed a complain even if Uber does not act on it. This is protecting your backside in case of deactivation threat or some other issues down the line.

For your safety, 10pm will be a good time to call it quits. Also try out Lyft if it is in your area and see if their crowd in your market treat you better.

Stay safe.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Sadly, about 8pm-2am is the only available time I have to drive. I work in a lab all day, and I'm involved with local dance and theatre productions that rehearse during the day on weekends. I suppose I could always just do really early mornings and hang out by the airport.


You can still write a complain on old trips by following the steps in this thread. Works on android, am not sure about iphones though
https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-driver-partner-app-with-lots-of-new-features.7907/#post-181191


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


You can sue uber for letting the abuse happen to you . All you need is good lawyer . Also you can buy those dash camera to record the abuse.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Usually, things like that don't bother me, but when you're interfering with my potential income and my reputation, I get pissed.


You can request a Rating Review by filling out this form
http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977








Please let the forum know if Uber reverses these 1 Star Ratings that you received for refusing Paxs overtures.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Luberon said:


> You should still write in a formal complain to customer service so that it will be on the records. Make the email nice and polite but throw in a few words that will make the corporate drones notice. I would throw in the words "harassment" and "unsafe situation" here and there.
> As an independent contractor you are responsible for your own safety. But you need to have it on record that you filed a complain even if Uber does not act on it. This is protecting your backside in case of deactivation threat or some other issues down the line.
> 
> For your safety, 10pm will be a good time to call it quits. Also try out Lyft if it is in your area and see if their crowd in your market treat you better.
> ...


By all means file a complaint with Uber support, always try to include as many details as you can, at the end of a trip like that go offline for a minute and look at the waybill, you can get the riders full name but if you wait that waybill will disappear as soon as you accept the following ping. Uber says they wouldn't tolerate that kind of behavior from drivers, it certainly should apply to riders as well. Include the trip # in the email also.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


These are serious issues, dont get the rest of this post wrong, I am not trivializing your situation.

That said, most seasoned drivers have learnt to play along the stupidity of drunk pax at least until drop off. Once you get conversational you can preempt the awkwardness by saying you are getting married next month/ in June/whatever and talk up a hypothetical super husband-to-be that you just love so much. Or some other story that works for you.
I am male but I had a couple gay propositions ..eck!!! On both instances I told the drunk passenger they could call me back on the dummy Uber phone number and then 2 starred them. 
Lyft cares a bit more about drivers and will not link you up with anyone you gave 3 stars or less... but uber doesnt


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Denouber said:


> You can sue uber for letting the abuse happen to you . All you need is good lawyer . Also you can buy those dash camera to record the abuse.


If your phone is mounted in the right spot, you might be able to use your phone to record video too. If you've got an older phone, that may be too much processing to do on top of the Uber app, but a newer phone can do it.

Regardless of what you use, I would highly encourage you to get physical evidence of what is occurring in your car if you continue driving, even if gathering that evidence is illegal. if something happens to you, let your lawyer find a way of making the evidence legal. It's better to have it at a risk of not being able to use it than to not have it at all. Uber will do NOTHING to protect you. If/when something happens to you, they will be the defendant, and not sitting with you as the plaintiff. Always remember that when Uber says things like "we have driver's backs". It's a lie!!!


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> If your phone is mounted in the right spot, you might be able to use your phone to record video too. If you've got an older phone, that may be too much processing to do on top of the Uber app, but a newer phone can do it.
> 
> Regardless of what you use, I would highly encourage you to get physical evidence of what is occurring in your car if you continue driving, even if gathering that evidence is illegal. if something happens to you, let your lawyer find a way of making the evidence legal. It's better to have it at a risk of not being able to use it than to not have it at all. Uber will do NOTHING to protect you. If/when something happens to you, they will be the defendant, and not sitting with you as the plaintiff. Always remember that when Uber says things like "we have driver's backs". It's a lie!!!


No dude it's allowed to have a camera in the car recording cause you are a business


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I just sent a complaint in, and said that I would be submitting a "serious rider concern" for any and all instances like this in the future with details.
Now I'm waiting for the "well, what were you wearing" reply. I made the mistake of wearing a dress one night, even though it was black, knee length, long sleeved, with a modest neckline. I wore patterned tights with it, which one guy mistook for fishnets, so that could be a problem.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Denouber said:


> No dude it's allowed to have a camera in the car recording cause you are a business


Depends on what state it's occurring. It's not federally mandated, so states can have different laws.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Thanks for the replies. I just sent a complaint in, and said that I would be submitting a "serious rider concern" for any and all instances like this in the future with details.
> Now I'm waiting for the "well, what were you wearing" reply. I made the mistake of wearing a dress one night, even though it was black, knee length, long sleeved, with a modest neckline. I wore patterned tights with it, which one guy mistook for fishnets, so that could be a problem.


Unless Uber wants to be the Hooters of the taxi industry, it shouldn't matter what you were wearing.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Unless Uber wants to be the Hooters of the taxi industry, it shouldn't matter what you were wearing.


Did you hear what Uber was trying to do in France? They had a promotion where you could hire a hot girl to drive you, and the website was full of pictures of lingerie models.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Did you hear what Uber was trying to do in France? They had a promotion where you could hire a hot girl to drive you, and the website was full of pictures of lingerie models.


I remember that


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Thanks for the replies. I just sent a complaint in, and said that I would be submitting a "serious rider concern" for any and all instances like this in the future with details.
> Now I'm waiting for the "well, what were you wearing" reply. I made the mistake of wearing a dress one night, even though it was black, knee length, long sleeved, with a modest neckline. I wore patterned tights with it, which one guy mistook for fishnets, so that could be a problem.


Dont get yourself banged up about what you wear. That does not take the fault away from drunk ******s.... Stay safe, report all incidences and gather evidence. Not just video/audio but the pattern of date, time, location, exact words. At some point some lawyer or journalist may be interested in what you have to say.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> Thanks for the replies. I just sent a complaint in, and said that I would be submitting a "serious rider concern" for any and all instances like this in the future with details.
> Now I'm waiting for the "well, what were you wearing" reply. I made the mistake of wearing a dress one night, even though it was black, knee length, long sleeved, with a modest neckline. I wore patterned tights with it, which one guy mistook for fishnets, so that could be a problem.


You don't deserve driving those jerks


Jacquie said:


> Thanks for the replies. I just sent a complaint in, and said that I would be submitting a "serious rider concern" for any and all instances like this in the future with details.
> Now I'm waiting for the "well, what were you wearing" reply. I made the mistake of wearing a dress one night, even though it was black, knee length, long sleeved, with a modest neckline. I wore patterned tights with it, which one guy mistook for fishnets, so that could be a problem.


here is a lawyer number in case 
http://uberlawsuit.com/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So trying to holler at a female driver is sexual abuse/harassment?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Did you hear what Uber was trying to do in France? They had a promotion where you could hire a hot girl to drive you, and the website was full of pictures of lingerie models.


Are you serious?!?!? As morally and ethically corrupt I know Uber to be, even THIS shocks me. Uber is even worse than I thought. UGH!!!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Dont get yourself banged up about what you wear. That does not take the fault away from drunk ******s.... Stay safe, report all incidences and gather evidence. Not just video/audio but the pattern of date, time, location, exact words. At some point some lawyer or journalist may be interested in what you have to say.


More you complain, more you look like a confused, unprofessional driver.
Add to that your low rating and it's easy decision for uber on what to do with you.
They will fire you before you get enough evidences for a hostile work environment lawsuit.
Just a thought.
Be professional and stop complaining


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

sounds like a bad country song, my sixth wife left me, my dog bit me, my son told me he's gay but that's OK, lost all my money in a poker game, Oh good lord why is my life so lame


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

**** Uber... first off (can this be our new getting to each other or sign off for posts). But hasn't this been a problem at all your jobs? Men are the most dangerous animal on earth. We all want to **** you. It's just most know they aren't supposed to say it out loud to you. This isn't an Uber issue, it's a species issue.

Just don't worry about ratings first off, second work with younger people if you can, college scene, guys that will be a little more intimidated by a pretty woman. Then use that giant brain you have and flip the script, tell them they can have your number after you see them rate you a five star, then tell them 'my number is forty two' and drive away.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

The other nights, besides wearing a dress where I was FULLY covered from neck to knees. I've worn black pants, button up dress shirts with a camisole under, and a jacket. I understand how to clothe myself.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> **** Uber... first off (can this be our new getting to each other or sign off for posts). But hasn't this been a problem at all your jobs? Men are the most dangerous animal on earth. We all want to **** you. It's just most know they aren't supposed to say it out loud to you. This isn't an Uber issue, it's a species issue.
> 
> Just don't worry about ratings first off, second work with younger people if you can, college scene, guys that will be a little more intimidated by a pretty woman. Then use that giant brain you have and flip the script, tell them they can have your number after you see them rate you a five star, then tell them 'my number is forty two' and drive away.


First, nice hitchhiker reference. 
Actually, my first job was at Starbucks where my manager would hit on me and throw ice down my shirt while calling me "hottie, babe, etc" one day his wife walked in while he was doing it, dragged him to the back office, there was yelling, and the next day I was fired.

Otherwise, I've worked either in the ballet or science fields. While I do sometimes fight to be taken seriously in a lab, I've never actually been sexually harassed there.

I honestly don't mind if people flirt or ask me out (I will kindly turn them down). It just bothers me that I could lose this job because of bitter dudes, or that people will choose not to have me be their driver if they see a low score.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

Lose this JOB lol.... Uber is no ****ing job it's charity or community service


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> has a cat


He has no cat. It died. Pay attention!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Just deal with it. Bartenders get hit on all day long. Wait staffs get hit on all day long. It's part of the job.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I don't for a minute believe your rating is 4.61 solely because you turned a few perverts down... however the attitude you've displayed in this forum is the far more likely factor..
> 
> Next time a perv guy flirts with you just tell him you have a boyfriend.. or husband... it worked fine for me.. If that doesn't work also add in that your boyfriend just got out of prison...


Gee, I guess my terrible attitude was why most of my female passengers ended up tipping me and asking if there's any way they can request I drive them in the future, as did some of the men. Plus, my rating went down to that from a perfect 5 stars only after that night, and I didn't drive many people. Plus the math adds up perfectly to have had all 5 star ratings and two 1 star. Yes, I'm aware there could have been all 3s and 4s, but why would people tip me (one girl giving me $15 on a $16 fare) if they weren't particularly happy, especially after I reminded them tipping isn't necessary.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> Gee, I guess my terrible attitude was why most of my female passengers ended up tipping me and asking if there's any way they can request I drive them in the future, as did some of the men. Plus, my rating went down to that from a perfect 5 stars only after that night, and I didn't drive many people. Plus the math adds up perfectly to have had all 5 star ratings and two 1 star. Yes, I'm aware there could have been all 3s and 4s, but why would people tip me (one girl giving me $15 on a $16 fare) if they weren't particularly happy, especially after I reminded them tipping isn't necessary.


You don't have to remind anyone that tipping isn't neccesary. I've made a good bit in tips too, that's not the point. Don't worry about ratings...relax and drive... And try to maximize tips by including something along the lines of "about how you are a poor student and with the rate cuts you are basically living off tips..and the tips have been great...

Relax.. don't worry... your ratings will be fine..

if you have any questions you can always pm me.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Just deal with it. Bartenders get hit on all day long. Wait staffs get hit on all day long. It's part of the job.


 A typical meaningless blanket statement that's no help at all.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I dunno gay dudes are always hitting me, I'm polite, but clear that I'm not interested in being blown by anyone but my wife, my ratings are fine. Get more trips Jackie. I have over a thousand now, with plenty of great ratings to outweigh the few knuckleheads. Ratings are mostly a new driver worry, after you have a few hundred ratings it won't fluctuate as much.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lidman said:


> A typical meaningless blanket statement that's no help at all.


but its a true statement and it is what it is
if you a female,and even remotely attractive, you're going to get hit on, or "harassed" as yall tell it
his point is that she's not getting hit on just because she drives for Uber
he's saying even if she works in a another place where she frequently comes across strangers in a public setting....um....she will get hit on
heck she probably doesnt even need a job. if she looks good enough she will get "harassed" walking down the street
its the price you pay when you are a female and look good (allegedly). it might be harsh, but its the truth
but females get teh benefits of getting most things in life for free (paid for by men) smh


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> I dunno gay dudes are always hitting me, I'm polite, but clear that I'm not interested in being blown by anyone but my wife, my ratings are fine. Get more trips Jackie. I have over a thousand now, with plenty of great ratings to outweigh the few knuckleheads. Ratings are mostly a new driver worry, after you have a few hundred ratings it won't fluctuate as much.


normally they dont do that unless they have a reasonable suspicion to believe that you too are gay. no sass, just saying.....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The "deal with it" or "that's life" and such could be posted on any subject... What would be the point of discussing anything if the response is going to be a pointless tautology.

All in all it is nice to see most members giving helpful suggestions to these various scenarios drivers face on a constant basis. Yes I think we all know a lot of what we face out there is "part of the job" and that we have to "deal with it". But part of "dealing with it" is reaching out which the OP on this the thread has done.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> Here's a fun story about one of the guys: he gets into my car and tells me his destination. The next thing out of his mouth is "my wife left me this week." I tried to be sympathetic, but it was extremely awkward. Then he tells me he's unemployed and his cat just died. Next, he asks me if I'm single (my mistake for saying yes), then says "well what's wrong with you? Are you a lesbian?" As we pull up to his house, he asks me if I'll go out with him for Valentine's day. I told him I'd have to work.
> 
> Usually, things like that don't bother me, but when you're interfering with my potential income and my reputation, I get pissed.


For your safety, get a dashcam and mount it on your dashboard where passengers will be able to see it immediately. That should be a good way to deter them from shenanigans if they know it's recording.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Lidman said:


> The "deal with it" or "that's life" and such could be posted on any subject... What would be the point of discussing anything if the response is going to be a pointless tautology.
> 
> All in all it is nice to see most members giving helpful suggestions to these various scenarios drivers face on a constant basis. Yes I think we all know a lot of what we face out there is "part of the job" and that we have to "deal with it". But part of "dealing with it" is reaching out which the OP on this the thread has done.


Fair enough. The OP is new and I was too quick to judge. I'm sure she will learn from her mistakes.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Cat died? Was that code for no more P#$$y?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I know I'm just as guilty as the next person doing it. I've used the terms like "get over it" a few times, which I know offers no solution.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Salthedriver said:


> Lose this JOB lol.... Uber is no ****ing job it's charity or community service


 Only @Jacquie know what driving for Uber means to her, & if it is worth her while.


uber_sea said:


> Just deal with it. Bartenders get hit on all day long. Wait staffs get hit on all day long. It's part of the job.


 She is not worried about getting hit upon or getting asked. She is concerned about getting deactivated due to 1 Star Ratings from these ****** bags she just said No to.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> She is not worried about getting hit upon or getting asked. She is concerned about getting deactivated due to 1 Star Ratings from these ****** bags she just said No to.


Thank you for getting the point.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> why would people tip me* (one girl giving me $15 on a $16 fare) *if they weren't particularly happy, especially after I reminded them tipping isn't necessary.


Obviously she was hitting on you too, in a good way with $$$.

As a driver I fully admit to the urge to talk more with nice looking women pax. Never in an inappropriate way mind you, but there is just somethings that make men do these things. I try to be aware of this and suppress that basic instinct and keep my mouth properly fastened for better reasons regardless of the baser instincts. A lot of guys just have no personal self controls and discipline. And the same can be said in the other direction as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

So true


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The "deal with it" or "that's life" and such could be posted on any subject... .


surely isnt posted on the subject of male drivers.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Jaquie you should do as I do... turn off the app at 11pm. It's nothing but a shit show after that point. Drunks, pukers, brawlers, and creepers too... increase exponentially past 11pm


Well put!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> For your safety, get a dashcam and mount it on your dashboard where passengers will be able to see it immediately. That should be a good way to deter them from shenanigans if they know it's recording.


recording a pax "hollering" at a female driver is not a crime, and will probably not deter
it will only maybe stop aggressive pax who may want to grab or touch,but i dont think the OP said that
what the OP actually said is that she thinks shes getting bad ratings because the pax get turned down
mind you again, flirting or trying to get the pax number is not a crime and you would look silly turning over video to cops saying a guy tried to get our number
so yeah, if you are female,and looks halfway decent, you will get hollered at. and if you are alone with just one pax, even the shyest pax will feel much more comfortable trying to talk to a lady driver, then say if she was walking down the street in public with lots of people looking

so again, it does come with the territory. there really is no solution for it. men are going to holler at women. period.

if she doesnt want to give her number out, i totally understand that. but are yall the least bit surprised the male pax arent going to act to happily about that? its just the nature of the game,and in this game they think if they can win her number, they can win with the ratings system


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I’m sorry, did you just assert that men have a right to retaliate materially against women who are not interested in them and tell them so?


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Did you hear what Uber was trying to do in France? They had a promotion where you could hire a hot girl to drive you, and the website was full of pictures of lingerie models.


I think that's old news. So u have answered u r own questions. Next....


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> First, nice hitchhiker reference.
> Actually, my first job was at Starbucks where my manager would hit on me and throw ice down my shirt while calling me "hottie, babe, etc" one day his wife walked in while he was doing it, dragged him to the back office, there was yelling, and the next day I was fired.
> 
> Otherwise, I've worked either in the ballet or science fields. While I do sometimes fight to be taken seriously in a lab, I've never actually been sexually harassed there.
> ...


 we tried to warn you about FuberXploitation, this job everybody gets harassed in one way or another and the money is like "16th century serfdom" , gladiator slaves put in the arena for others profit and entertainment. Good thing it has only taken you 1 week to begin the realization process that the best decision would be to move on quickly and try to sue Uber for ****ing with you.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Jacquie this is the precise reason you will never see an attractive female taxi driver.

You will however run across many attractive female Limousine drivers - but they would never get assigned a bachelor party job with 8 drunk 25 year olds.

Fair? No. Reality, yes


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> First, nice hitchhiker reference.
> Actually, my first job was at Starbucks where my manager would hit on me and throw ice down my shirt while calling me "hottie, babe, etc" one day his wife walked in while he was doing it, dragged him to the back office, there was yelling, and the next day I was fired.


This manager got insanely lucky pulling this shit on an educated girl. You would have had his head and a settlement from SBUX just for making a little noise about this. Employees in America really truly believe they do not possess rights.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Go buy the prettiest ring you can find, put it on your finger, tell them you are happily married, and then tell them "no"


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> This manager got insanely lucky pulling this shit on an educated girl. You would have had his head and a settlement from SBUX just for making a little noise about this. Employees in America really truly believe they do not possess rights.


I was 18 at the time, and sadly didn't know any better. Also, I was still within the Starbucks "training period" where they can let you go without cause. Additionally, VA is an employment-at-will state, so I pretty much had no rights anyway.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I was 18 at the time, and sadly didn't know any better. Also, I was still within the Starbucks "training period" where they can let you go without cause. Additionally, VA is an employment-at-will state, so I pretty much had no rights anyway.


After moving to California and reading up a bit about this "at-will" relationship, I've learned a little. Employers and employees alike misunderstand what at-will means. All it means is the employer does not have to give a reason when they fire you. It does not shield them from the consequences of doing so if they were misbehaving prior to the firing. Laws governing retaliatory termination are unaffected by at-will contracts (yes, if you are at-will, your employment is still by contract).

But I've worked plenty of shit jobs and I understand you. Employers have all the power and you have none. And no one complains because unemployment is far worse. Sorry, always remember that exploitation is not the norm. People don't want to treat each other this way, they are compelled to by fear and desperation and a polluted broken world.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should go with the flow and find a sugar daddy, but with the caliber of Uber clientele, not very likely.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Unless Uber wants to be the Hooters of the taxi industry, it shouldn't matter what you were wearing.


I think I have a new idea for a business and who my first driver is going to be


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Jacquie this is the precise reason you will never see an attractive female taxi driver.


Women are generally too afraid to drive a cab, so you're wrong.
And in the limousine business attractive women do very well, I've seen it. InFact some gay guy prefer women chauffeurs .


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

How about get a google voice number. Tell the guys (who insist overbearingly) to close the ride while you watch them close it and then you'll give them your number. Use the excuse, I can't exchange that info during an active ride so I need to see you close the ride. Then after you see them five star you, give them the throwaway number. Maybe even tell them it goes to voicemail while you are driving.

1 star the rider and immediately send a note to uber under report a problem for that ride, that rider made unwelcome advances. Also, if it helps the routine, press five stars on your driver app while passenger is watching but don't submit it. Then change it to one after they're gone, then submit it.

This whole business sucks for many reasons. See if you can turn the tables slightly in your favor by coming up with a countermeasure like that. I know it shouldnt be that way.

Also like others said limo driving might be good too. You're more in charge and better protected against discrimination that comes from an arbitrary rating system. Often those jobs are the later hours too.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

grams777 said:


> How about get a google voice number. Tell the guys (who insist overbearingly) to close the ride while you watch them close it and then you'll give them your number. Use the excuse, I can't exchange that info during an active ride so I need to see you close the ride. Then after you see them five star you, give them the throwaway number. Maybe even tell them it goes to voicemail while you are driving.
> 
> .


works when you dont ever see them again
doesnt work if you uber in the same area mainly



Jacquie said:


> Did you hear what Uber was trying to do in France? They had a promotion where you could hire a hot girl to drive you, and the website was full of pictures of lingerie models.


oh I'd pay for UberLux for that


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> works when you dont ever see them again
> doesnt work if you uber in the same area mainly
> 
> oh I'd pay for UberLux for that


Maybe in a real small area. I only remember running into the same passenger maybe once every 200 rides if that. If you or they remember then drive off before you begin trip. Better to risk a 1 in 200 chance of a 1 star than almost a 100% chance.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber's rating system is corrupt on every level. Get marked down and eventually deactivated for crimes against humanity such as: for not giving out your personal phone number, for being black or middle eastern, for driving drunks home, for NOT taking 5 pax in your car, or FOR taking 5 pax in your car (cause it was an uncomfortable ride), for NOT stopping at McDonalds, or FOR stopping at McDonalds (inefficient route), for NOT making multiple stops, or FOR making multiple stops (inefficient route), for following the Uber route guidance, for not following the Uber route guidance (it said turn left why didn't you turn left who cares if the road is closed for construction), for not playing the type of music the pax likes (driver should read your mind), for not offering water, for offering water but it wasn't the right temperature, for offering water that wasn't brand name, for not driving a high-end car for UberX (what where's the BMW?), for driving a high-end car for UberX (what, does this driver think he's better than me?), because the last driver cancelled and drove off so take it out on the driver who picked you up, because the pax had to pay the surge rate he agreed to.

There really is no end to it until the class action lawsuits hit Uber corporate in the wallet.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> Sadly, about 8pm-2am is the only available time I have to drive. I work in a lab all day, and I'm involved with local dance and theatre productions that rehearse during the day on weekends. I suppose I could always just do really early mornings and hang out by the airport.


I told you this past week that you need to ugly yourself up. You are also either married, ***** or both.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> Did you hear what Uber was trying to do in France? They had a promotion where you could hire a hot girl to drive you, and the website was full of pictures of lingerie models.


and also had commercials that basically was saying, "what happens with your passenger, stays with the passenger". Nothing like promoting supposed ride share with looking for a hookup.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Because we are all basically salacious, do us a favor and turn on your voice recorder before every single ride. At the end of the ride delete the recording if it wasn't interesting. If it was you can post here and send it to Uber. 

What you might consider acceptable, when written down, may seem much more offensive. to an objective person. Perhaps you can meet some nice journalism student who could parlay this into a story.

If all you really care about are your ratings, I think I can safely say that you don't have to worry. You're a great driver.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


This is how they control Men's animalistic urges in some pparts of the world.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

4.61 is about average for the RVA market. Stay away from U of R, Shockoe, etc.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Yup...my Uber summary confirmed that all but 2 ratings were 5 stars...


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


What about your pro wrestler boyfriend? Hang his photo from the rear-view?


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Samename said:


> What about your pro wrestler boyfriend? Hang his photo from the rear-view?


Haha, just dating him, he's not a boyfriend. Though I think the 6'7" mechanic punk guy I'm dating may be more intimidating.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Just tell them your father is was a former associate of John Gotti. Also that he has his own cement company, that was passed on from several generations. Jimmy Hoffa was one of their first clients.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> but its a true statement and it is what it is
> if you a female,and even remotely attractive, you're going to get hit on, or "harassed" as yall tell it
> his point is that she's not getting hit on just because she drives for Uber
> he's saying even if she works in a another place where she frequently comes across strangers in a public setting....um....she will get hit on
> ...


^^^
I get hit on all the time.... mostly by male taxi drivers.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


What most men don't realize is that if she doesn't want you why would I? Now he has no job. What does he want you to support him on the great Uber fares. Or with all the extra money you will be making with them?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Luberon said:


> You should still write in a formal complain to customer service so that it will be on the records. Make the email nice and polite but throw in a few words that will make the corporate drones notice. I would throw in the words "harassment" and "unsafe situation" here and there.
> As an independent contractor you are responsible for your own safety. But you need to have it on record that you filed a complain even if Uber does not act on it. This is protecting your backside in case of deactivation threat or some other issues down the line.
> 
> For your safety, 10pm will be a good time to call it quits. Also try out Lyft if it is in your area and see if their crowd in your market treat you better.
> ...


You could use "Hostile Work Environment".


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I dunno. The OP is kinda hot. So is Raquel. I think this could be settled with a nice pictoral. Please, each of you submit 12 photos to represent the 12 months of the year in the spirit of SnapOn calenders. We must get to the bottom of this nonsense at once!


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I was 18 at the time, and sadly didn't know any better. Also, I was still within the Starbucks "training period" where they can let you go without cause. Additionally, VA is an employment-at-will state, so I pretty much had no rights anyway.


Why are you driving this crap ! You can find nice job in customer service plus you young finish school and get a degree it's better then flipping corners and taking abuse from jerks.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Whether its this forum or out on the road, you sure have had some issues for only a weeks worth of uber ,haven't you??
Doesn't sound like your doing anything out of line.. Just trying to be sociable right??- Now if _you are_ flirting a little bit...you gotta never lose sight of the fact that guys don't normally see women cabbies. Drunk guys in your car are a lot worse than in the bar,,your trapped. I know its probably not your personality, but maybe you need to get little tougher when they start in with that stupid shit. Being Uber professional isnt always the best way to go..







Be careful out there- - document and report all to UBER


----------



## Dave W (Sep 22, 2014)

I got bit by the one star rating a couple of times early on too and had the same concern. I even wrote and expressed my concern to uber. I am still driving and got my rating back up to 4.84. We are in the same market. Out of town guys here are probably the toughest type of passenger she will run across here. The vast majority of my riders are either couples or college students going out or young female professionals. I do get some single male riders but it's pretty rare to get a group of guys riding together. I gave her the location of the city police dept HQ if she has any more issues. Our downtown and bar area is small so it's easy to get to that police station in just a few minutes. Our city police dept would not hesitate to send a cop out to speak with an unruly passenger, especially if the passenger is male and the driver is female.

We can't make $20 an hour here in a flexible job doing something that you don't mind doing, anywhere else. It just doesn't exist. Unless you are either doing something illegal or working at a strip club !! I average $1 to $1.25 per mile here. That's after six months on the job. And I have gotten decent tips at times. This is our "slow" period and I worked non stop last Thursday from 9 pm to 1:30 am and on Saturday from 7:30 to 11 pm. People LOVE uber here. They are so happy to have an alternative to cabs that they act like they have been given this incredible gift that keeps giving. And our passenger base keeps expanding. I got two first time riders on Saturday that were thrilled to be picked up promptly in a nice vehicle and driven swiftly to their destination. You would have thought I had driven them in a limo or a Rolls Royce. The vast majority of people here are polite, professional and appreciative. 95% of my riders fit that profile and I have a few hundred fares under my belt. Plus we now have the GEICO commercial ridesharing insurance available to us, which I took advantage of right away. I am honestly a very happy uber driver (no lyft here yet). I already did my taxes and made out great with all the deductions. So there are a lot of good reasons for her to stick it out and earn a good part time income while she studies people's brains and tries to figure out what makes them tick !


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Record everything secretly, voice and video. if it gets too weird and you end up losing your job, make a compilation of all inappropriate advances made against you and go to NBC Dateline etc... I am sure there are 100s of journalists hungry for a news story to jump on this. And the jerks will be exposed. Legal or not? I don't care. No one should dare to hurt a person trying to make a living like that.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

You gotta get over yourself. If you were all that you wouldn't be here.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

puber said:


> More you complain, more you look like a confused, unprofessional driver.
> Add to that your low rating and it's easy decision for uber on what to do with you.
> They will fire you before you get enough evidences for a hostile work environment lawsuit.
> Just a thought.
> Be professional and stop complaining


She is learning this hustle just like everyone else had to. If the forums cannot help then why have the forums here at all? I hear you Hun. I am still reading the posts and will answer shortly. I have had the same experience and learning how to make Uber $$$$ work for me with less struggle


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lou W said:


> You gotta get over yourself. If you were all that you wouldn't be here.


Wow! So Supportive, she's a human remember?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Not sure what others have said thus far, but I would get one of those fake wedding rings. They're made of cubic zirconia with sterling silver so they don't turn your finger green, but they look very convincing. I always find a way to bring my husband up early on if I sense anything. "Are you from San Antonio?" "No, but my husband is." "Do you live around here?" "My husband and I live.." You get the idea. Hang in there and don't let the asshats in this forum get to you.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Wow! So Supportive, she's a human remember?


It's ok, he's just pissed that I'm only doing this until I graduate with my master's in neuroscience in may, and will be going on to get my PhD in pharmacology. Hopefully, he'll actually appreciate it once he's taking the drugs I will develop to help his future neurodegenerative condition.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

grams777 said:


> How about get a google voice number. Tell the guys (who insist overbearingly) to close the ride while you watch them close it and then you'll give them your number. Use the excuse, I can't exchange that info during an active ride so I need to see you close the ride. Then after you see them five star you, give them the throwaway number. Maybe even tell them it goes to voicemail while you are driving.
> 
> 1 star the rider and immediately send a note to uber under report a problem for that ride, that rider made unwelcome advances. Also, if it helps the routine, press five stars on your driver app while passenger is watching but don't submit it. Then change it to one after they're gone, then submit it.
> 
> ...


I use Google Voice for most new people I meet. If I ever give one of my numbers out and someone is annoying, the blocking features these days are awesome


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> It's ok, he's just pissed that I'm only doing this until I graduate with my master's in neuroscience in may, and will be going on to get my PhD in pharmacology. Hopefully, he'll actually appreciate it once he's taking the drugs I will develop to help his future neurodegenerative condition.


Ahahaha, that's so wrong on so many levels


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Wow! So Supportive, she's a human remember?


 Perhaps he really he thinks by saying that, it'll be "words of wisdom" to he's directing it at.

I mean I might annoyed at pax or someone but I know I will get over it. Maybe not right away, but if someone telling me to "get over myself" is not going to speed up the recovery process. Sometimes when I get one directed at me I just look at some of their comments and usually it's the same pattern.

Good insight ubergirl. I do admire members that start up threads, because there will be that small % of weeds in the garden.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Perhaps he really he thinks by saying that, it'll be "words of wisdom" to he's directing it at.
> 
> I mean I might annoyed at pax or someone but I know I will get over it. Maybe not right away, but if someone telling me to "get over myself" is not going to speed up the recovery process. Sometimes when I get one directed at me I just look at some of their comments and usually it's the same pattern.
> 
> Good insight ubergirl. I do admire members that start up threads, because there will be that small % of weeds in the garden.


Unhappy people will never manage to be a helpful contributing member to a discussion if they can't see beyond their misery.

Since I'm pretty new, I'm not sure if Uber crushes people's souls, or if it just attracts the already soulless. Hopefully, I won't become so jaded if I stick around only for a short time.

Sadly, so many people here think I'm complaining about getting hit on, not that I was concerned about pax being able to unfairly use the rating system as retaliation, and trying to get advice on how to avoid that.

Thanks for being one of the lovely blooms in this garden


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Perhaps he really he thinks by saying that, it'll be "words of wisdom" to he's directing it at.
> 
> I mean I might annoyed at pax or someone but I know I will get over it. Maybe not right away, but if someone telling me to "get over myself" is not going to speed up the recovery process. Sometimes when I get one directed at me I just look at some of their comments and usually it's the same pattern.
> 
> Good insight ubergirl. I do admire members that start up threads, because there will be that small % of weeds in the garden.


In an ideal world, people care to help others...that world is the beach areas of LA where most of the people respond in, "No worries, it be alright, my bad I should have, I got you and it is all good. Each response and other positive responses have a huge impact on those who feel things are out of their control.

1. People work for money, not abuse.
2. Everyone I have ever met who is an adult has had to work at or on something. The same rules always apply, so stop acting like you (offenders) have never been new at something


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

To those suggesting she get a limo driving or other job, in another thread the OP has explained that she needs the flexibility provided by Uber because of her lab duties. IMHO, the best ideas are the use of a wedding ring and references to being married, along with the dash camera.


----------



## Quintessence (Sep 8, 2014)

I totally sympathize with your problem, Jacqui. Men can be slobs. And not just to women. BTW I had a woman from hell the other night while driving for Lyft. What a *****. I think there's a larger problem here, however, that the rider's ratings are so subjective. I think many riders think, eh, he or she deserves a "B", hence a 4, because they are drunk or you did not read their mind to find the destination they did not bother to enter in the app. BTW I do think Lyft riders are in general nicer than Uber riders. I do both and have a significantly better rating on Lyft.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> Unhappy people will never manage to be a helpful contributing member to a discussion if they can't see beyond their misery.
> 
> Since I'm pretty new, I'm not sure if Uber crushes people's souls, or if it just attracts the already soulless. Hopefully, I won't become so jaded if I stick around only for a short time.
> 
> ...


Alright now to help Miss Jacquie, these are tips I was told, learned, all have worked for me

1. Never begin trip until it is clear there will be No problem. Any fuss, attitudes, tension cancel ride and tell passenger to request another Uber, do not Uber on with them. They lie and will rate you a 1 or worse, maybe even complain. Canceled riders cannot rate you.

2. Set yourself away from the taxi industry. Try to/attempt to be professional like a chauffeur. Get out & open doors, people jump in taxis.

3. I wear dresses at my W2 job, most of the time with stockings and always with a blazer. Some men have tried to view my lady lumps regardless. However, these were usually then men leaving a bar or strip club and looking for any target now. It is further insulting that these men who could not connect with the women who were drinking, feel they can treat me like their last chance. These are the dudes I should have canceled and have problems (but always short stories). I fare review them and one group I put out. There were so many redflags not to begin trip. They were loud from the beginning and I did not come off like pack leader. From now on I will Not pick up any riders including couples from Monroe's strip club. They are all classless or have been slapping girls with $1's and end the evening in the same mindset. No Rachel's Gent ever act this way. They are always embarrassed a lady is picking them up attempt to prove they have manners.

4. Another reason to open the door is men always want to sit in the front seat, uhhh sir, this is not a date. I open the rear passenger door. When there are 3-4 of them, I just simply state it is Safer for me to focus on my driving. It is dangerous and distracting to have conversation (answer all these interrogations) with 3+ different new people at once.

5. I play music low in the background. I attempt to play Zen music right before they get in to calm down their "Turn down for what" mentality. It always works except for the few I should not have had in my car to begin with.

6. We are humans! We are providing a much needed SERVICE for them. We are not Their slaves. They can GTFO if they do not want to accept We are in charge. I am sorry, on a plane, train, and even a bus...people know to sit down and stfu. They are only use to harassing cabbies because they think cabbies are illegal aliens who cannot complain or call the police.

7. This is a business and a good one. If you can, upgrade your car to a Select model. Text each rider your ETA (and I say I will arrive with my flashers on). In the text ask them is this a home or business please? These riders are noticing every detail and have an impression about your professionalism before they even meet you.

8. Again you are in control. If you are comfortable speaking to them, enjoy, but make sure they are thinking highly of you and you will get tipped more times than less. UberX does not tip as often though, but it is a party in your car these people do not take you seriously. So, you will soon learn what amount of social or non social will get the best response.

9. If a guy is begging for attention, you're just going to have to make some judgment calls.
If he is harmless, just either think of it as charity (we all should be charitable, good replies in the forum are charitable etc) and speak with him. If you cannot deal, just know it is just 1 star and can be made up.

10. Giving the lonely hearts club excuses is better than turning them down. You don't have to lie. You can simply say, well I am so busy with all my work to afford to eat and bills I haven;t much time to date now. If I gave you my number you would only hate me for stringing you along, when I knew already I work too much. But a little lie about your stalker crazy ex ahahaha, well you fill in the blank about the easy let down.

11. Some people cannot be pleased or just won't like you no matter what. They may like 10 uber drivers and meet you and hate you! They may have big problems in their life and giving you a 1 star gives them control back in their lives so they think??? I just keep it moving. I have had 4.9 the last 2 weeks but I am still at 4.8 ish for the previous weeks of the shock of the poo clientele I picked up in January. I too, am new.

If you are not going to to UberBlack or UberSelect, at minimum also try Lyft. Their app allows tips and I "heard" they tip more often, along with you are not paired again with riders who you have rated under 3.

Don't give up! Your dream and new career are so close. You just need to Uber & Lyft for a little while longer. It will make you appreciate the finer things in Life XOXO


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Any service that transfers people from point a to b is a taxi/cab service. At least with the cab companies, there's none of that bs ratings nonsense. You are not limited to only emails when communicating. Stick with LYft. Uber is bad news.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Any service that transfers people from point a to b is a taxi/cab service. At least with the cab companies, there's none of that bs ratings nonsense. You are not limited to only emails when communicating. Stick with LYft. Uber is bad news.


Uber is nothing but driving a taxi, no matter how much you want to think it's not, you're lying to yourself. With all the problems that come with driving a taxi.
Actually more problems .


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Maybe the surge pricing....we are taking hits here in Austin on are ratings


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Get a cheap ring and just tell them you're married and that you only uber to keep yourself busy when he's away on a UFC event.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Buy a ring for the wedding finger and put it on. I bought one at a cheap price and it looks real. If someone asks you tell them you're married with kids.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Well you are a pretty girl. Just get yourself one of those fake wedding rings out a gum ball machine's and tell them your husband is a cop. Lol


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Install aplexiglass that separates the front and back seats of your car. It should operate similar to the way you would operator the top of a convertible.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tell the guys that you used to be a man. But that might turn some guys on.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> In an ideal world, people care to help others...that world is the beach areas of LA where most of the people respond in, "No worries, it be alright, my bad I should have, I got you and it is all good. Each response and other positive responses have a huge impact on those who feel things are out of their control.
> 
> 1. People work for money, not abuse.
> 2. Everyone I have ever met who is an adult has had to work at or on something. The same rules always apply, so stop acting like you (offenders) have never been new at something[/QUOTE





Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Tell the guys that you used to be a man. But that might turn some guys on.





Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Tell the guys that you used to be a man. But that might turn some guys on.


Tell them you are half woman half fish ! They will never use Uber again !!


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit.


I can't believe you even started.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> **** Uber...


There you go!


----------



## UberHollywood (Jan 2, 2015)

pengduck said:


> You could use "Hostile Work Environment".


That's the good one....always gets attention


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Male cabbies get the same thing from letdown women passengers . But all they want from us is to hear us say " your man is a ****** and you are hot". They only want us to build up their self esteem and relieve them from fault.

That make passenger the op encountered did not want words.

As some posters said this is part of the job. Unless they threaten or lay hands on you, you can't charge or sue them nor uber for talk.

Furthermore hostile work environment threat does not work. A former cabbie friend got in an altercation with two drink passengers and wanted to sue the company for creating a hostile environment. Did not work because like uber we are independent contractors.

I would not write any thing to uber regarding this and definitely not threaten to sue. They will immediately fire you as you are liability now and there are a dozen illegal immigrants out there more than happy to replace you. Just uber on until you get the hell out if dodge and then you can regale others with your uber experience.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Unhappy people will never manage to be a helpful contributing member to a discussion if they can't see beyond their misery.
> 
> Since I'm pretty new, I'm not sure if Uber crushes people's souls, or if it just attracts the already soulless. Hopefully, I won't become so jaded if I stick around only for a short time.
> 
> ...


Just read over your forum, you are in a tough spot, and it will probably never be good.

Most of my attractive female passengers (this is in Boston), have low ratings. It's kind of a running joke. My theory is the creepy drivers hit on them, the girls don't reciprocate, and then the drivers burn them on ratings.

I forget who said it, but the fake wedding ring is a GREAT idea. You still might get hit on, but you can just drop the "My husband is/works/will kill you/whatever" line.

Pretty much the same as Any Bar in the USA, the married girls don't get bothered as much.

Good luck!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

You are still new to this. So a few bad ratings will sting more. Keep in mind harassment of any kind should be reported to Uber and the pax should be warned or deactivated. Uber has a lot resting on cleaning up their image. And a story where a driver was let go after being harassed would be a reporters dream story.

Just keep providing professional service and if a pax keeps it up give them a warning that if it continues the ride comes to an end. Don't give even a second warning. You need to be the Alpha in that situation.

Also your ratings will level off if you keep giving good service. Safe accurate rides every time is what will get you that.

Be safe


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Wow! So Supportive, she's a human remember?


Hey, I didn't suggest suicide. Low ratings come from poor driving. Stop staring at yourself in the mirror and keep your eyes on the road.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> You are still new to this. So a few bad ratings will sting more. Keep in mind harassment of any kind should be reported to Uber and the pax should be warned or deactivated. Uber has a lot resting on cleaning up their image. And a story where a driver was let go after being harassed would be a reporters dream story.
> 
> Just keep providing professional service and if a pax keeps it up give them a warning that if it continues the ride comes to an end. Don't give even a second warning. You need to be the Alpha in that situation.
> 
> ...


Your tone sounds familiar like BS from the Uber CSR following their SOP. lol.....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Your tone sounds familiar like BS from the Uber CSR following their SOP. lol.....


Do you have anything useful to add here? Or just like to be a troll.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Lou W said:


> Hey, I didn't suggest suicide. Low ratings come from poor driving. Stop staring at yourself in the mirror and keep your eyes on the road.


Yup, getting 19 five star reviews, but 2 one star ones totally has to do with being a bad driver (yes, my numbers were confirmed by my weekly summary telling me how many 5* I got out of total number of rated fares).

Don't you think my ratings would be more consistently low if I were simply a shittastic driver, or there would be some 2-4s mixed in there for good measure?

To the rest of you who have been immensely helpful, thank you and I will respond soon, and I'm sorry for responding to a dick before you. This response just takes less thought and energy.

On another note, I think I just need to drive more. I know a couple of assholes won't really affect my ratings once I get my number of rides up. It was just a shock to see my 5* rating drop so low, knowing exactly who dinged me and why.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Yup, getting 19 five star reviews, but 2 one star ones totally has to do with being a bad driver (yes, my numbers were confirmed by my weekly summary telling me how many 5* I got out of total number of rated fares).
> 
> Don't you think my ratings would be more consistently low if I were simply a shittastic driver, or there would be some 2-4s mixed in there for good measure?
> 
> ...


You sound more and more like a 50 year old dude behind a computer that posted a cute girl's pic and pretend to be one. You said you told your riders you are single. Really ? I am married to a woman and have two females as my own daughters. Women don't behave like that usually.
If you are really who you said you are, I am sure your life is a wild ride. I actually like that.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

7Miles said:


> You sound more and more like a 50 year old dude behind a computer that posted a cute girl's pic and pretend to be one. You said you told your riders you are single. Really ? I am married to a woman and have two females as my own daughters. Women don't behave like that usually.
> If you are really who you said you are, I am sure your life is a wild ride. I actually like that.


I am who I say I am. I'm just usually a little too trusting and I'm an absolutely horrible liar. If I said I had a boyfriend or husband, I'd probably start stuttering or giggling.

In another thread, someone tried to rile me up by asking for a "pic with a bikini top," so I posted a picture holding one. Additionally, when people tried to claim I was lying about doing biomedical research, I posted a link to my publications where someone else got my full name and included a link to an article about me the school I got my bachelor's degree from did, including pictures.

Oddly, I've been accused of catfishing on here by multiple people, but why the hell would someone want to catfish disgruntled uber drivers?


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I am who I say I am. I'm just usually a little too trusting and I'm an absolutely horrible liar. If I said I had a boyfriend or husband, I'd probably start stuttering or giggling.
> 
> In another thread, someone tried to rile me up by asking for a "pic with a bikini top," so I posted a picture holding one. Additionally, when people tried to claim I was lying about doing biomedical research, I posted a link to my publications where someone else got my full name and included a link to an article about me the school I got my bachelor's degree from did, including pictures.
> 
> Oddly, I've been accused of catfishing on here by multiple people, but why the hell would someone want to catfish disgruntled uber drivers?


Listen Jaquie . Just tell them your husband is a cop !


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I am who I say I am. I'm just usually a little too trusting and I'm an absolutely horrible liar. If I said I had a boyfriend or husband, I'd probably start stuttering or giggling.
> 
> In another thread, someone tried to rile me up by asking for a "pic with a bikini top," so I posted a picture holding one. Additionally, when people tried to claim I was lying about doing biomedical research, I posted a link to my publications where someone else got my full name and included a link to an article about me the school I got my bachelor's degree from did, including pictures.
> 
> Oddly, I've been accused of catfishing on here by multiple people, but why the hell would someone want to catfish disgruntled uber drivers?


I think we need a woman driver in here . Women drivers! we need your opinion , please !!! Is Jacquie real in your opinion? Or is there someone else pretend to be sexy Uber driver who doesn't know how to react to men sometimes ?


----------



## gypsydogg (Feb 5, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Hey I would hit on you too, but rating you low cause you're not interested is a jerk move. Maybe stroke their ego and just take there number. What are the chances you would run into them again, even if you do, just tell them you've been really busy.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Dude needs therapy, not Uber. And certainly not a date. Some people don't know anything about themselves.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Have you considered pretending that you're engaged or married? Guys hate it when girls do this but it's very effective; just talk about your boyfriend, you know, the MMA dude.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I've turned down few very hot cougars and few drunk girls...and my rating is still at 4.9 after almost 800 trips...LOL.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Yup, getting 19 five star reviews, but 2 one star ones totally has to do with being a bad driver (yes, my numbers were confirmed by my weekly summary telling me how many 5* I got out of total number of rated fares).
> 
> Don't you think my ratings would be more consistently low if I were simply a shittastic driver, or there would be some 2-4s mixed in there for good measure?
> 
> ...


I'm sure you have told guys in HS/College/Real life that you have a boyfriend, even if you don't. It's the same thing.

And yeah, lots of rides will help. I have about 450 trips in, and I KNOW somebody gave me a 1 star.
Only dropped my rating from 4.85 to a 4.83

The hours you are working will contribute to a lower rating. The late night's are tough. Just always cancel if somebody give you shit/is at the wrong address/sounds super drunk on the phone/text.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> I'm sure you have told guys in HS/College/Real life that you have a boyfriend, even if you don't. It's the same thing.


I didn't really want to get into it here, as people in this forum don't really seem like they'd be receptive to it given some somewhat sexist suggestions I've gotten, but here goes...

No. I haven't.

I don't believe in using that excuse, because it perpetuates the idea that the only reason a woman can validly turn a man down is if she is "claimed" by another man. It's suggesting that I am not an autonomous individual whose desires should be respected, but the random man my passengers have never met commands more respect simply because he is male.

Yes, guys occasionally use the "I have a girlfriend" excuse, but it's either out of laziness or trying not to hurt a girl's feelings, not because a simple "I'm not interested" won't be accepted and they fear retaliation.

Sadly, I may have to compromise my beliefs on this topic, because where I might be able to cut off guys at bars by flat out rejecting them, I'm in a customer service industry with Uber, and I'm sure being an outspoken feminist would get me deactivated.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I didn't really want to get into it here, as people in this forum don't really seem like they'd be receptive to it given some somewhat sexist suggestions I've gotten, but here goes...
> 
> No. I haven't.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have to create an excuse. Just say your job is to get them to their destination safely. Ask that they respect that this is your work environment and your job does not include harassment. And if it continues you are required to end the trip and report the situation and that may include deactivation of the users account. Doing that in a friendly manner will in most cases stop it in it's tracks. You are in control of your car.

But if it's easier to create an excuse you need to do what feels comfortable.

I'm sure you know what to do. The conflict is how it will effect your job. And reporting all instances as a serious rider concern should remove the 1* situations off your account. So your longevity on the platform will not be in question. (At least not for ratings)

The key is you are in control. (Just have 911 handy just in case)


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Aww, it got deleted. No worries. I have a screenshot of Lou W's misogyny


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

You seem like a confident person. Handle it the way you want to but I'd suggest getting a Vehicle Dash Cam. I've been thinking about getting one myself just to be on he safe side.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm changing my avatar picture to this and I too can get seven pages of replies. 
My name is Jasmine


----------



## David&Goliath (Feb 18, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Don't quit! The very next time someone makes you feel uncomfortable, tell them that people who receive an alleged claim of a sexual harassment will be forever known as a low level sex offender. Totally not true, but don't let anyone treat you in anyway like you have written about. Nobody!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

at end of each trip we give star ratings.
If Uber takes it to the next level and adds driver concerns where we can pick and choose from, there we can add all our concerns. They then go to a database and keep it as background info to be used in future trips.
Imagine a request comes not with just star rating and ETA but also with information such as "inappropriate sexual advances", "harassment", "trashed car", "puked", "hits on female driver", "bad body odor", etc...

Just star rating alone is bullshit. Any driver should have the right and ability to warn the next driver about a misbehaving person. And every driver should have an idea about what kind of person they are picking up.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> at end of each trip we give star ratings.
> If Uber takes it to the next level and adds driver concerns where we can pick and choose from, there we can add all our concerns. They then go to a database and kept as background info to be used in future trips.
> Imagine a request comes not with just star rating and ETA but also with information such as "inappropriate sexual advances", "harassment", "trashed car", "puked", "hits on female driver", "bad body odor", etc...
> 
> Just star rating alone is bullshit. Any driver should have the right and ability to warn the next driver about a misbehaving person. And every driver should have an idea about what kind of person they are picking up.


Uber would have no customers left with your rating system, probably no drivers too.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Aww, it got deleted. No worries. I have a screenshot of Lou W's misogyny


Q: Why can't Helen Keller drive a car?
A: She's a woman.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Uber would have no customers left with your rating system, probably no drivers too.


I disagree.
Very small percentage of people are ones you don't ever want to see again.
A group of them can be educated if Uber is involved and cared. With driver feedback, they can target riders for very specific education subjects. Let's say somebody left trash in my car, I reported it to Uber, now it is in the records. Uber can send a brief email that contains education material that also includes an emphasis on not leaving trash in Uber cars. It can be a video, a 15 second video they have to watch before being able to order next ride.

There is an Israeli company, Sunday Sky, that makes up such videos and companies customize to very specific situations. I can I imagine it used by Uber to constantly improve the quality of service, 1 ride at a time!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Uber would have no customers left with your rating system, probably no drivers too.


This is similar to say if we continue using WAZE, there will not be left any road open since we will keep marking roads with a lot of accident reports.

But this is not the case. When next person with WAZE app reports no accident and it gets confirmed by a few more, that sign is removed from the map.

Back to subject... If I report a person as "leaves trash in car" and next driver picks up equipped with this knowledge and makes sure he doesn't do it again and reminds pax and checks after he leaves, he can file a new report if still he leaves trash. If car is clean, he 5 stars him and this goes out from pax records.

It can work and it can improve the experience. I tell almost all my riders their ratings by leaving the info page up long enough for them to notice it. Many are surprised to know we also rate them. If they know, they can act better.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> This is similar to say if we continue using WAZE, there will not be left any road open since we will keep marking roads with a lot of accident reports.
> 
> But this is not the case. When next person with WAZE app reports no accident and it gets confirmed by a few more, that sign is removed from the map.
> 
> ...


Waze is annoying, it looks like a cartoon, I took that crap off my phone, I don't know everybody's fascination with waze, I work at night so I don't care about traffic.

And reporting clients, Uber doesn't want to lose one customer, I wonder how many customers they deactivate, my guess it's a very small number. Uber wants you as a driver to be afraid of being deactivated.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 5122
> 
> I'm changing my avatar picture to this and I too can get seven pages of replies.
> My name is Jasmine


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Well they've hired hot women to wash cars, to stand next to cars, now driving them doesn't seem to be coming out of left field.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I think we need a woman driver in here . Women drivers! we need your opinion , please !!! Is Jacquie real in your opinion? Or is there someone else pretend to be sexy Uber driver who doesn't know how to react to men sometimes ?


We have Raquel. Or we did.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> This is how they control Men's animalistic urges in some pparts of the world.
> 
> View attachment 5050


Could that be Lorina Bobbit?


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Well they've hired hot women to wash cars, to stand next to cars, now driving them doesn't seem to be coming out of left field.


I used to work Chevy shows, but we had security there, and there was no customer controlled rating system.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

In other news, a bill was just passed in VA that would legalize brass knuckles. Wearing those may be more effective than a wedding ring...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> In other news, a bill was just passed in VA that would legalize brass knuckles. Wearing those may be more effective than a wedding ring...


I found your YouTube video


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I think we need a woman driver in here . Women drivers! we need your opinion , please !!! Is Jacquie real in your opinion? Or is there someone else pretend to be sexy Uber driver who doesn't know how to react to men sometimes ?


I believe she is real - just grad school didn't help her think on her feet. I used to work in a male dominated industry and had no problem, but my advice would be, if you can't stand the heat - get out of the kitchen. I'm sure it's not the first time she has been hit on and it amazes me that she sounds so helpless. There is a lot of naïveté and these good intentioned folks will try to help - nothing wrong with that. She says she is not going to lie about having a boyfriend, wear a ring, it seems she just likes the ratings (here) as much as being hit on by the little college dudes. Next time pull up in the closest precinct or busy area, stop the car and order them out - then you will be justified in reporting them to Uber.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I found your YouTube video


I love her!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I believe she is real - just grad school didn't help her think on her feet. I used to work in a male dominated industry and had no problem, but my advice would be, if you can't stand the heat -* get back in* the kitchen.


See bold. F.Y.P.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

OCBob said:


> See bold. F.Y.P.


Ok you did make me laugh. So wrong but still funny.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I believe she is real - just grad school didn't help her think on her feet. I used to work in a male dominated industry and had no problem, but my advice would be, if you can't stand the heat - get out of the kitchen. I'm sure it's not the first time she has been hit on and it amazes me that she sounds so helpless. There is a lot of naïveté and these good intentioned folks will try to help - nothing wrong with that. She says she is not going to lie about having a boyfriend, wear a ring, it seems she just likes the ratings (here) as much as being hit on by the little college dudes. Next time pull up in the closest precinct or busy area, stop the car and order them out - then you will be justified in reporting them to Uber.


I like the supposedly helpful post with catty comments expertly woven in


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Sadly, about 8pm-2am is the only available time I have to drive. I work in a lab all day, and I'm involved with local dance and theatre productions that rehearse during the day on weekends. I suppose I could always just do really early mornings and hang out by the airport.


Best to say you have a boy friend or husband (a marine would be a could fake husband ). I hate this when it happens. They are usually drunk.

The other thing I do when this happens is ask for their card and tell them I will text them to just get them out of my car as fast as possible. Of course, I never text them and I give them a low rating.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Being a top Uber driver is like being the smartest person with downs syndrome.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 5122
> 
> I'm changing my avatar picture to this and I too can get seven pages of replies.
> My name is Jasmine


Hey Jasmine, your hot. Want to meet me in a chat room?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I like the supposedly helpful post with catty comments expertly woven in


You are very clever, so it is hard to believe you don't know how to handle a seemingly minor kerfuffle. You seem to be doing more of a psychological study here. Theatrics would be the area in which you should seek a job. Take that as a compliment.


----------



## MATA CURA (Feb 4, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


The best thing you can do is quit .. Do it now before is to late ...


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Quit f-ing Uber Jacquie. You have brain, looks, education, b/f, everything in your life working for you. You've stepped right into s--t with this gig, I hope you've come or slowly coming into realization. I did too. It's over for me. Do it girl.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I found your YouTube video


Hey dude can you pass her phone number? I m interested?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I found your YouTube video


I think pepper spray would be better. Brenda agrees.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Promise me this. Anyone who uses pepper spray in their cars. PLEASE make sure you have it taped. This will be a classic U Tube moment.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Will do.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

MATA CURA said:


> The best thing you can do is quit .. Do it now before is to late ...


Too late for what?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I wish I had a vagina.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

1. After accepting ping and before picking up pax open waybill and make screenshot. You can always delete it later after an uneventful shift.
2. Get a dashcam DVR - they are so cheap nowdays that there's no excuse for not getting one, especially if you drive a lot.
You can get two, forward and backward facing, but with sound recording even forward facing one will do the trick.
3. Rack up rides and you'll become invincible to occasional hits. And when you know who was an ass, use that screenshot info in the complaint email.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I wish I had a vagina.


Some people on here think you do.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Some people on here think you do.













MANGINA!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> MANGINA!


Wow....that just busted me at work. Well played.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

I could have gone my whole life without seeing that and been very happy. Now I'm scarred, and will have to Uber more to pay for the therapy for my PTSD.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I could have gone my whole life without seeing that and been very happy. Now I'm scarred, and will have to Uber more to pay for the therapy for my PTSD.


I hope you don't find it offensive.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I hope you don't find it offensive.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> MANGINA!


 he or now she must have pissed off lorina Bobbitt.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm now thinking of the Kesha song "Grow a Pear" (yes, for some reason it's pear not pair).

"I just can't date a dude with a vag"


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I love her!


Looks a bit like Jane krakowski from 30rock


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I think we all get hit on. I'm over 50, fat and ugly and still get hit on. Something about a dark car makes me hotter, lol. I tell everyone who asks I'm married and have a pic of my wife on my phone I can whip out. The truth is that I'm separated, but that's none of their business.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You can request a Rating Review by filling out this form
> http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977
> View attachment 5022
> 
> Please let the forum know if Uber reverses these 1 Star Ratings that you received for refusing Paxs overtures.


I'm largely guessing here, but I think that form is for review of a rating that YOU GAVE to a passenger, no? If not, it's the first I'm ever seeing any formal request to have Uber modify the way a passenger rated a driver. Please correct me if I'm wrong, as I'd be delighted to know that Uber gives any fraction of an iota to allow such a thing.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I'm largely guessing here, but I think that form is for review of a rating that YOU GAVE to a passenger, no? If not, it's the first I'm ever seeing any formal request to have Uber modify the way a passenger rated a driver. Please correct me if I'm wrong, as I'd be delighted to know that Uber gives any fraction of an iota to allow such a thing.


Pretty sure it's for the driver, because one choice is too many passengers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I'm largely guessing here, but I think that form is for review of a rating that YOU GAVE to a passenger, no? If not, it's the first I'm ever seeing any formal request to have Uber modify the way a passenger rated a driver. Please correct me if I'm wrong, as I'd be delighted to know that Uber gives any fraction of an iota to allow such a thing.


Uber sent out the link to that form in text msgs on Halloween. I posted about it in detail here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-tyranny-of-ubers-rating-system-an-attempt-at-changing-it.6484/


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


You should have told him to join uber "and get off his lazy ass" , he can meet plenty of attractive young ladies who will reject him with a 1 star rating, lol. What the **** is wrong with people, and who would want to go on a date with someone who is unemployed, regardless of gender.
And next time if you don't want to get hit on just tell them you have a couple of kids and looking for a sugar dady.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber sent out the link to that form in text msgs on Halloween. I posted about it in detail here:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-tyranny-of-ubers-rating-system-an-attempt-at-changing-it.6484/


Must have missed that post, and I'm pretty certain that text didn't go out to the DC market... And as exhibited by the typical reponses from uber demonstrated in that thread, it seems that form was just marketing bs that probably submitted right to the digitial circular file.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Just tell them you munch carpet...


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> Sadly, about 8pm-2am is the only available time I have to drive. I work in a lab all day, and I'm involved with local dance and theatre productions that rehearse during the day on weekends. I suppose I could always just do really early mornings and hang out by the airport.


God must be hard being young and hot,poor thing


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

Jacquie - that is hilarious. Fo sho the guy was fishing for a date. BTW - you are probably a smart woman. You SHOULD stop driving. Driving for Uber is a form of ENTERTAINMENT - not a business opportunity. It is way more entertaining to read these forums and - it doesnt cost you a penny.


----------



## Optlock (Feb 22, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I've been driving only for a week, and I'm about to quit. My rating is now a 4.61, and I'm pretty sure I know where those numbers came from.
> 
> I know people have already given me crap here because they think a previous complaint about getting hit on was me trying to get attention. I'm sorry, but it's become an actual problem that is about to make me abandon Uber.
> 
> ...


Report them as soon as they get out of the vehicle. My question is will UBER hit your rating if you report them and the person gives you a shit rating for turning them down?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Jacquie bit the dust


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I wouldn't allow my daughter to drive for Uber. I'd give her money until she found a real job. Driving strangers and drunks around town is dangerous. I've read suggestions that you should now begin to record your passengers. If driving for Uber is so ****ed that you need to video-document the predators in your backseat, then I say it's time not to drive for Uber. Uber does not care. Uber uses their rating system to mind **** their drivers. You need to drive more idiots around town to re-build your low rating that was caused by one pervert who killed his cat. Time to find a real job.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Jacquie bit the dust
> View attachment 5345


Just keeping busy! I have, however, been lurking in threads.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> Just keeping busy! I have, however, been lurking in threads.


Jacquie I wish for you nice job then driving this crap! Driving a cab or Uber is not a good job .


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

In other news, I'm very tempted to share screenshots of the inbox messages I get from you pervs


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I dunno. The OP is kinda hot. So is Raquel. I think this could be settled with a nice pictoral. Please, each of you submit 12 photos to represent the 12 months of the year in the spirit of SnapOn calenders. We must get to the bottom of this nonsense at once!


UberPeople.NET calendar

All the photos should be while driving


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> In other news, I'm very tempted to share screenshots of the inbox messages I get from you pervs


Please share, why hold out on us.


----------



## JohnMac (Feb 24, 2015)

u-Boater said:


> Jaquie you should do as I do... turn off the app at 11pm. It's nothing but a shit show after that point. Drunks, pukers, brawlers, and creepers too... increase exponentially past 11pm


So would you say you dont... SHTAND for it?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> In other news, I'm very tempted to share screenshots of the inbox messages I get from you pervs


Please do, I need a good laugh.


----------



## ryan76 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> In other news, I'm very tempted to share screenshots of the inbox messages I get from you pervs


i always knew I had some sort of advantage for being horrendously ugly, i wasnt sure what it was.... but now isee, no creepy inbox. sweet


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> In other news, I'm very tempted to share screenshots of the inbox messages I get from you pervs


Please share!


----------

